# SA - metro - a couple of snaps



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

A couple of nice snaps I took this morning on a metro Adelaide beach 



















I used an Olympus mu 850SW ;-)


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice couple of snaps, of a couple of snaps.

From an Adelaide metro beach too. Not a bad effort mate, I must say. Nice fish.


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

good post and pictures Solatree 8)
well done, and enjoy your sweet meal :lol: 
cheers gummyshark/ norm ;-)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Thanks Chaps

and a couple more - cos' I can't resist


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Very nice work mate.

How far out and what bait?

That beach looks familiar


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Well done!! So tell us all about it


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice fish well done. The only time I seem to catch them is during closed season.


----------



## KhoisanX (Aug 27, 2009)

Two great fish Andrew!.....first post from a SA yakker for a good while too. Well done mate - looks like there are a few Snapper around at the moment for those putting in time at the right spots.

Cheers

Hank


----------



## sayaka (Oct 10, 2008)

nice fish andrew where did you go and how far out did you go?


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Well done Andrew - word gets around. I spoke to someone today who was down that way riding his bike and saw someone on the beach with a couple of nice fish. I guess that was you! Congrats


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

The story began last weekend, when fishing this spot with OldDood and Drewboy - very calm and clear. We had anchored and I had a berley pot down. Plenty of leather jackets around - and then a small school of slimy (blue) mackeral, attracted by the berley, gave us some fun - I ended up with 7 of these. I knew these were great bait.

This weekend was pretty blowy - but inspired by Kelvin's April exploits on metro snapper and a window of opportunity with calmer weather forecast for Sunday Arvo, I decided to try again in the same area. Despite the forecast, Sunday arvo was still windy and there were plenty of breaking waves, so I didn't launch but decided to try again early monday hoping that the calm weather would hold a bit longer before the next front moved through. So I launched this morning at around 7 am in calmer conditions and pedalled about 400m out - anchored up and sent the berley pot down plus a few pillie heads for good measure.

I had two rods. My 3-6kg Tierra with 3000 Elf and 10lb fireline plus the 2-4kg drop shot with 1500 symetre with 6lb fireline. I had half a pille on a circle hook on the tierra and started casting an sp on the Dropshot. About 5th cast - a terrible wind knot - which took me about 10 -15 mins to untangle. Halfway through the untangling process, a small hit on the tierra and I had an undersize rugger. I decided time to bait up with my mackeral tail - and that was dispached, along with some pieces of mackeral into the berley trail - and back to the untangling.

I was almost there with the tangle, when a good hit and strong run on the tierra had the heart pumping. I was losing line fast and having trouble getting the rod out of the holder - but when I eventually did, the fish spat the hook. Bugger !!  I decided that perhaps my drag was set too light, and hence the circle hook had not set in the fishes mouth. I upped the drag and put the mackeral head on as bait - and got back to the last stages of the tangle.

And just as I got the tangle finallly out - Bang...zzzzzzzz and ping ! Bugger - another good run on the tierra - but this time the line parted   . I must have got too enthustiastic on the drag. Now I needed to rerig. I'd already set up a smaller 1/0 circle hook for the Dropshot - I'd caught a quiet a few of the mackeral on that rig last weekend - and thought I might get some more - and now there was always the chance of something else. So I popped a pillie tail on it and cast out while I rerigged the tierra.

I'd just tied an new circle hook rig on the tierra - when zzzzzzz - away went the drop shot - shit. Much lighter line and lighter rod and the fish was making tracks fast but after missing 2 good hits, there was no way I was going to miss this one. With the backing showing and about 100yds of braid out I eventually stopped and turned the fish after some careful thumbing of the spool - ten or so minutes later, Just I was beginging to think I'd hooked an eagle ray, when I saw a flash of red - a few more nervous moments and then he was in the net. It went 65cms and just over 7lbs.

It was quite tricky getting the circle hook out so I cast out the tierra with my last bit of mackeral fillet while I fiddled with the pliers and hook, the snapper still in the net. The 1/0 circle hook was pretty mangled so I decided best to cut the line so I could stow the catch - just as I did - bang and zzzzzzzz - away went the tierra. I got this second fish boat side a little quicker, and with the first snapper now attached to my lip grippers, I was able to net the second fish which went 69cms and just under 7lb - so longer than the first, but a shade lighter. I could not believe it - 4 decent runs and 2* 60+ cm snapper in the kayak. I'd bagged-out in about 1 hour ! I was pretty stoked.  What a morning !

PS - Thanks to Darra (sp?), a local that saw me getting ready and decided to join me in his Emotion. He kept me company and took the photo. Hopefully he might also join up.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Top report and a very nice haul.


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done Andy! Looks like it is the spot! Dirty water after a storm and an outgoing tide? 
Must have been a fair swell out there this morning. Shame about the ones you lost, sounds like you might have to up the line weight a bit next time.
I know what you will be doing most Sunday mornings this winter!
Big congratulations for perserverance. 

I went out in my snapper mates boat (shame  ) on Sunday night and caught a few snapper. 
I reckon it was about 5 kms west of where you were. 
I think he is going to give me some GPS marks in close. Kayak close! 
He is a wily one though,  but I am going to have to keep working on him. ;-)


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Excellent result Andrew.


----------



## Bruyaka (Nov 12, 2009)

Good job . Who wouldn't be happy with that pair .


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Well done Andrew great report & read.

Wow that must have been a real buzz a couple of reds & a few runs & 400 meters of shore thats wild.

You will have to get out there with the SPs & have a crack might be worth a try while you are bait fishing.

Cheers
Kym


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Great phots followed by a great report. 

Brings back memories on NZ at Xmas 

Great to some good fish being caught as well.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great news after the perseverance Andrew.
After missing the first 2, the others would be so rewarding.
When I say perseverance, I'm also referring to all of our perseverance over recent times that you have now given us reason to persist with.
Might see you there this weekend. ;-)


----------



## bajstarbrd (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice fish Andrew, well done


----------



## sandyfreckle (Feb 17, 2009)

Suuuper fish that. And really a maaaarvellous report all round.

Well done. Cheers.


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Andrew, nice reds there mate. Tell me, what are you wearing under the life jacket? Is it a dry suit, if so what kind? I'm currently thinking about my Melbourne winter atire!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

DantheFishoMan said:


> what are you wearing under the life jacket? Is it a dry suit,


Dan - my winter attire is, on top, a polypropolene thermal undershirt (which I got from Rays Outdoors) plus a Burke EVO 1design dingy smock available from Whitworths (not a dry suit),







and on the legs, Sharkskin paddling pants http://www.sharkskin.com.au/catalogue/product.php/1/7 and wet suit boots (thats what I have on in the picture) - and for winter night fishing in local estuaries, I also have sealskinz water proof socks http://www.sealskinz.com/cgi-bin/psProd ... ,1%7C53%7C and gloves http://www.sealskinz.com/cgi-bin/psProd ... ,1%7C53%7C.


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks Andrew.


----------

